# restore porcelain ( or enamel?) paint on Hearthstone Tucson



## Lee (Mar 19, 2013)

I have inherited a Hearthstone Tucson , 2004 vintage , with brown porcelain or enamel paint ...the top has several areas that are dull , cloudy, splotchy , etc ... I have tried several cleaning products , light rubbing compound , etc with no luck  ...don't know what paint they used , and get no info so far from the factory ( they do sell a porcelain touch up bottle)...I don't want to repaint if possible ... any thoughts about wet sanding with 2000 ? or any other ideas ?


----------



## Heatsource (Mar 19, 2013)

it is a baked porcelain enamel

did you try "goof off" or acetone?

super fine steel wool shouldn't scratch the porcelain(sand paper will however!), but do a small test on an out of the way surface before going hogwild.

re: touch-up,
their brown is Majolica, or multi tone. And the touch up is single tone, so often the blemish will look better than the touch-up

pictures would be helpful in advising you


----------



## Lee (Mar 19, 2013)

A1Stoves.com said:


> it is a baked porcelain enamel
> 
> did you try "goof off" or acetone?
> 
> ...


 
thanks Dave for the ideas , agree that even 2000 grit may be too much ...will try yours ...not sure pics will do it justice but will try a few ...  actually I have  memories of great ( wood ) fires in a Hearthstone in Nevada City ...maybe it was one of yours !


----------



## Lee (Mar 20, 2013)

Lee said:


> thanks Dave for the ideas , agree that even 2000 grit may be too much ...will try yours ...not sure pics will do it justice but will try a few ... actually I have memories of great ( wood ) fires in a Hearthstone in Nevada City ...maybe it was one of yours !


well I tried all your suggestions and no go ...it looks like whatever is wrong is baked right in to the paint  not a stain or on top of surface ...I took some pics and will try to figure how to post them ...looks like I may just have to live with this , factory still no help .


----------



## Heatsource (Mar 20, 2013)

looks like mineral deposits on the surface to me, i see white stains on cast heat ex changer etc.
(was the unit stored in a very corrosive environment like a meth lab? lol)

might try "white-off" LINK and steel wool
(steel is softer than porc. and shouldn't scratch even w/elbow grease)

their brown touch-up will look horrible over such a large area....


----------



## Fake coal burner (Mar 20, 2013)

Try some white vinegar straight on a spot that is hidden let it set on there for a while. wipe with a wet rag and water, dry. It looks like hard water spots..


----------



## Lee (Mar 21, 2013)

A1Stoves.com said:


> looks like mineral deposits on the surface to me, i see white stains on cast heat ex changer etc.
> (was the unit stored in a very corrosive environment like a meth lab? lol)
> 
> might try "white-off" LINK and steel wool
> ...


 
well , think I have found the culprit ... believe it was sprayed with a home fire extinguisher , not good  ... so looks like the dark top coat has been toasted by whatever chemical ( halon , PKP , bicarbonate , etc ) that was in extinguisher , and it's shot  ...if I want to fix it , new top casting costs $233 , unless there is a miracle fix !!

thanks everyone for your help/ideas ...


----------

